# Original Raketa Copernicus Butterfly



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi comrades,

After searching unsuccessfully for some time, I've suddenly found myself with _two_ butterfly Copernicuses (Koperniki?), aka the "partner watch". My plan is to keep/create the best example and sell the other. In general, the watch on the left is better -- nicer case, proper seconds hand, flawless hour hand. However, the minute hands are clearly different (black vs. silver) and I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into the color that the minute hand should be, according to the original design. If it's black, then all's well, I'll keep the left watch. If it's silver, then I'll do a swap. Anyone know? I tried to find these in the catalogues, but was not successful, and I have seen both variations online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a white copernicus. For my knowledge, why the butterfly? I don't see it fitting with the theme.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> I have a white copernicus. For my knowledge, why the butterfly? I don't see it fitting with the theme.


I can't remember where I read this, but I think that "butterfly" is a term for endearment in the Russian language, or at least it was when these watches were produced. I suspect "butterfly" might loosely translate to English as "honey" or "sweetheart". (Can any native speakers confirm this?) As such, this watch was called a "partner watch", so that every time you check the time, you remember your darling 

Course, other people just think it was a marketing gimmick to make the watch appeal more to women and therefore widen their customer base. I prefer to believe the first story 

You can find this Copernicus variation occasionally for sale, but it seems to be a bit scarcer than the more common varieties.


----------



## samun (Apr 24, 2012)

minute hand owes colors 
You can see it in the Raketa catalog https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/1998?noredirect=1#5514838573158262562


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

samun said:


> minute hand owes colors
> You can see it in the Raketa catalog


Brilliant, samun, thank you!! This is really perfect. I'll stick with the one on the left then.

I didn't check this catalogue because it was so new (1998). To be sure, the watches in my photos are much older than that, with "Сделано в СССР" written at the bottom. But I will still hold onto the left example as the more accurate watch. If anyone wants the one to the right, PM me! 

Thanks again!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Also, oh wise one, samun ;-) -- do you know if there's any truth to the story about this "partner watch"? With "butterfly" being a term of endearment? I would love to have some confirmation from someone who knows a lot about Raketas, or someone who speaks Russian natively, or best of all, both!


----------



## samun (Apr 24, 2012)

any the name of this watch is not official. And in the different cities or the countries each watch the Raketas has the nickname. 
For your watch I heard nicknames: only Copernicus with a butterfly.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah, I've found it. It was actually Dieter Brunow (aka "Raketa") who first told the story of the "partner watch". See his post here from February 8th, 2007:









Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-cosmos-kopernik-48716.html

Mr. Brunow predated my membership her on WUS by many years, but from what I understand, he was extremely knowledgable and well-respected. While these things are exceedingly difficult to verify, I quite like the story and plan to continue telling it in his honor


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry guys to disturb but the story with the butterfly is much more straightforward: there was a copernicus watch with a... butterfly printed on it. Some more were made with holograms. Here an example out of a 1998 catalogue found at Paul's online place.








As a matter of fact, there were even some copernicus watches with anchors or globes drawn on the hands...


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

emoscambio said:


> Sorry guys to disturb but the story with the butterfly is much more straightforward: there was a copernicus watch with a... butterfly printed on it. Some more were made with holograms. Here an example out of a 1998 catalogue found at Paul's online place.


No worries. If there's no story, there's no story. I can live with that. I just can't imagine why Dieter Brunow, in all his vast knowledge, would make up something completely fake like that. He was working on a book about the history of watch manufacturing in Russia, so I figure he knew more on this topic than most people here on WUS, and certainly more than me. But again, if he was wrong, that's okay


----------

